#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Engineers Discussion Zone - Ask and resolve queries and so much more.. >  >  Seminar topic

## shikha puri

I am searching for a seminar topic . Suggest me please. I am in btech 3rd year of electronics and communication.





  Similar Threads: Li Fi seminar Topic Seminar topic Seminar topic suggestion seminar topic Need a seminar topic

----------


## shankul.singh11

Android... Nokia morph.. Graphene... Sixth sense...

----------


## sunooz

I need seminar report for the topic "graphene".Please send me soon.Hopefully sunena

----------


## sandhya rai p g

m searchng for a seminar topic.i am inn 8th semister b.e computer science. pls suggest me a topic in which someone should feel oh cs is damn gud..

----------


## sandhya rai p g

i need repots for sap application

----------

